# Euthalus sp. Red - Discussion



## madamoisele (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

I did a search but didn't find a thread on this topic.  I've noticed my Euthalus sp. Red is the most docile, non-eating tarantula I've yet encountered.  I call her my little Buddhist T, because she eats MAYBE twice a year and can be easily plucked up without any response whatsoever.  I've also noticed she seems to really enjoy "exploring" when hand walking, at a leisurely pace.

I'm interested in hearing from others who own this species, and your experiences with them, including egg sacks and babies and growth rates.

Mine is about 2.5 inches, had a male in there with her for about a week and they got along just fine.  These are so chill, I wonder if they're communal capable?  Has anyone ever tried?

When available to purchase, it's definitely #1 on my beginner tarantula list.  If you can find one, that is.

Let's discuss!


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got three tiny little slings that molt and grow like .001". Love them, great beginner species. Calm, slow and docile. 

http://youtu.be/zgrJpLV_cpI

P.S. Mine eat when food is offered.


----------



## taraction (Jan 4, 2013)

ach, one of my new favorite species!

about a year ago, i was hanging out with my friend at an lps when the owner produced a euathlus sp. red. my friend immediately fell in love with its curious yet docile nature and bought it on the spot. at the time i didn't care much for dwarf t species. i'm a big guy with big hands and i like big spiders.

my friend and i are always trying to introduce friends and strangers to the magical world of arachnids. the little flame rump would quickly become the compulsory  "introductory" tarantula for my friend. she had quite a bit of success with showing it off to people, and getting many a curious child to hold it. up until this point, my “introductory” t has always been g. pulchra, and although i still swear by them, i couldn’t resist the adorable flame rump and finally caved late last year with a pair of my own. 

and they have been some of the most awesome t’s i’ve ever owned. they are truly magical when introducing them to people, as their manageable size and the dashing colors have placated a lot of nervous newcomers. even though i’m working on breeding g. pulchra, i’m planning to breed these guys this year as well. both of mine are females, as is my friend’s – i think we have a good shot at success. 

i do hear that they are slow to grow, but that’s okay. keeping t’s is all about patience anyway.

here are my girls, “firestarter” and “red hot chili pepper”.


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are so cute!  Do you keep them together?  I'm very curious if they can be kept communally.


----------



## taraction (Jan 4, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> Those are so cute!  Do you keep them together?  I'm very curious if they can be kept communally.


i keep them in separate 2.5g tanks. although i would like to keep them communally, i don't think there is any evidence that it's safe to do so. even if i keep a few in a big tank, sooner or later they would run into each other given how they never stay still...and then i'll probably have to deal with some kind of highlander nightmare where there can be only one.


curiously enough the closest i came to a communal was keeping 3 h. lividum juvies in the same tank, but that's probably because they're so hermetic that contact is rarely made. and no, it was certainly not on purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob0t (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking tarantulas!  I have a couple babies and they are sloooow growing.  I've had them for about six months and only a single molt with hardly any size gain.  I usually like to raise the ones I keep from slings, but I'm probably going to break down and buy an adult one of these little ones.  

As far as communal I'd love to see an experiment.  I've done a couple P regalis communals and really enjoyed them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 4, 2013)

taraction said:


> even if i keep a few in a big tank, sooner or later they would run into each other given how they never stay still...and then i'll probably have to deal with some kind of highlander nightmare where there can be only one.


I LOL'd.  Out loud, really!


----------



## taraction (Jan 4, 2013)

rob0t said:


> As far as communal I'd love to see an experiment.  I've done a couple P regalis communals and really enjoyed them.


 i would love to see more communal setups too...more t's, less tanks! a crawling vivarium...mmmmm...

my 'brush' with communal t keeping happened earlier this year. i had a tank with pre-etched grooves on each side that allowed 2 panes of glass to be slid in and divide the tank into 3 equal partitions. once the lid was closed there were no crevices (as far as i could tell) between the glass. i had 3 h. lividum juvies and so i set up a little burrow in each section and they all settled in nicely. 

flash-forward to the summer and i visited china for about a month. my t's were left in the care of my roommate, who isn't into t's. i didn't have much communication with him while i was gone, and when i got back i was horrified to discover that 2 of them decided to abandon their silky little tunnels, somehow sneak past the glass division and BOTH settle next to the 3rd one. we're talking 3 cobalt blue juvies (~2 inches each) with their burrows literally within 2-3 inches next to each other.

suffice to say i panicked, grabbed a spoon and started digging, expecting a large cobalt blue to emerge and bite my face off. i was relieved to find all 3 of them unharmed, although they were quite LIVID (ha ha) that i had destroyed their homes with a kitchen utensil.

learned my lesson and quickly got rid of the tank. a terrifying experience, although i kinda wish that i had taken some pics instead of panicking and shrieking like a boss.




madamoisele said:


> I LOL'd.  Out loud, really!


it'll be like survivor, only instead of getting voted off the tarantula gets eaten.


----------



## ImDeadly (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got one of these as a freebie recently. My first dwarf and extremely small as a sling. I do know of at least one place to purchase these right now. 
Sent from my LG-C729


----------



## UralOwl (Jan 4, 2013)

I brought one of these about 6-7 months ago which was wild caught. It turned out she was gravid, as I got a surprise eggsac about 2 months after I had her. She had around 100-150 eggs, some of which didn't hatch and some slings just randomly died. I currently still have 28 of the slings which are on their 3rd/4th instars. I might sell a few more off, but I happen to really like this particular species so I may just keep them.

The mother molted about 3 weeks ago and seems to have been pretty active since for some reason. She's definitely the most docile tarantula I've ever had; I'm not in the least bit concerned to just touch her with my finger rather than with a paintbrush/pair of tweezers first to check her temperament, because she's always incredibly calm. She's never flicked hairs and I can't even imagine her ever giving a threat pose.
Even my mother loves her, and she pretty much loathes all my other Ts, lol.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 4, 2013)

*Most docile species ever!*

These are also one of my favourite species! I got one about three months ago and I loved how he was so curious, when I unwrapped him from shipping he just calmly walked out onto my hand and stared at me =D Every time I opened his tank to try feed him (he never ate) he would walk out onto my hand again super calm! I really loved him =) I really think this should be an official starting species along with smithis, roseas, avics etc. Never heard of a bite or even a hair flick from these guys!

The seller was supposed to send me a female actually, then after he arrived he moulted into an MM within a week. I was gona send him back to swap for a female, but for some reason he died =( I still have no idea how. Here's a pic of him after his moult, stunning!

View attachment 111711


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely a great starter species, if you can get someone's mind around the fact that it rarely eats and yet lives and is healthy and happy.  

Speaking of which - has anyone actually ever seen a threat pose from this species?  Ever?  Maybe during holding an egg sack?

---------- Post added 01-05-2013 at 01:26 PM ----------




UralOwl said:


> I brought one of these about 6-7 months ago which was wild caught. It turned out she was gravid, as I got a surprise eggsac about 2 months after I had her. She had around 100-150 eggs, some of which didn't hatch and some slings just randomly died. I currently still have 28 of the slings which are on their 3rd/4th instars. I might sell a few more off, but I happen to really like this particular species so I may just keep them.


Maybe you should pop a few sets of five into communal containers to test?  This would be an awesome opportunity to learn if they can be kept communally and if their behavior changes at all when kept that way.


----------



## charm271 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had one of these in my collection and would like to have more but these are not common where I am.  My female never ate very much and was very docile (no threat pose ever).  As far as I know the only problem with this species is they don't live the 20 - 30 years of some of other tarantula species.  I believe the life span of this species is about 5 - 10 years for a female.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 5, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> Definitely a great starter species, if you can get someone's mind around the fact that it rarely eats and yet lives and is healthy and happy.
> 
> Speaking of which - has anyone actually ever seen a threat pose from this species?  Ever?  Maybe during holding an egg sack?
> 
> ...


I remember one guy on a thread telling us that his euathlus sp red gave him a threat pose just as he was unpacking it from the shipping box, it's the only time I've ever heard of them giving a threat pose. The T could've just been rattled up from the trip if it wasn't boxed very well though

---------- Post added 01-06-2013 at 07:25 AM ----------

And no, he didn't get a pic unfortunately lol


----------



## UralOwl (Jan 5, 2013)

> Maybe you should pop a few sets of five into communal containers to test? This would be an awesome opportunity to learn if they can be kept communally and if their behavior changes at all when kept that way.


Not sure if I'd be willing to risk this, lol. I did keep the slings together up until their 3rd molt though, and there weren't any cannibalisms as far as I'm aware. They seemed very tolerant of each other and it wouldn't be unusual for two or more of them to be sitting idle while their legs were touching each other.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 29, 2013)

SuzukiSwift said:


> I remember one guy on a thread telling us that his euathlus sp red gave him a threat pose just as he was unpacking it from the shipping box, it's the only time I've ever heard of them giving a threat pose. The T could've just been rattled up from the trip if it wasn't boxed very well though
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-06-2013 at 07:25 AM ----------
> 
> And no, he didn't get a pic unfortunately lol


As I finally got around to uploading some pics I had on the Digi cam I came across a couple of pictures of my E. sp 'red' in a half assed threat pose toward a waxworm (she will go into this posture anytime I've offered waxworms, so I no longer offer them).













Few other pics that were on the same file, enjoy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phlerr (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got a female and she is BY FAR the most docile T in my collection. Even when I feed her she never takes it right away but when I wake up the next morning, the feeder is always gone. Mine's got more of a orangish patch instead of red tho. It kinda makes me wanna get the other Euathlus species that are out there. I wonder how long it takes for one to mature?


----------



## n0rmal (Jan 29, 2013)

I just ordered one from jamies tarantulas for only $7! Cant wait til it gets here


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 29, 2013)

n0rmal said:


> I just ordered one from jamies tarantulas for only $7! Cant wait til it gets here


Guess size is around 1"? Have fun - my triplets haven't molted for 6+ months, eat only once a month and are -still- 0.75-1", hehe  For sure the very meaning of "slow-growing".

As far as breeding goes, one thing I heard from the breeder I got mine from is the following:

* female wouldn't accept -any- other male after she had her sac, she couldn't breed her again so far due to that. She's just not having it.
* slings cannibalize already at 2i onward (don't keep them housed together to raise them!)
* adults (as well as sling) seem to like a moist patch in the enclosure, hence I keep mine 1/4 - 1/2 the substrate damp so the T can choose. I find them often on the more damp part, but they move around often. 
* my slings started digging somewhat, adults obviously don't really dig at all

Can't remember who it was again, but someone on here did breed E. sp. "yellow" lately and I suspect they're exactly the same in terms of breeding? Please correct me if I'm mistaken.

As far as defensiveness goes: A YT buddy of mine has an adult female that is a hairkicker - but that's about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 29, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Guess size is around 1"? Have fun - my triplets haven't molted for 6+ months, eat only once a month and are -still- 0.75-1", hehe  For sure the very meaning of "slow-growing".
> 
> As far as breeding goes, one thing I heard from the breeder I got mine from is the following:
> 
> ...


I think Cmcghee (incorrect spelling I think) was the user who bred E. sp 'yellow' or maybe it was Mckluskyism (wrong spelling again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> I think Cmcghee (incorrect spelling I think) was the user who bred E. sp 'yellow' or maybe it was Mckluskyism (wrong spelling again.


Right, one of them did!


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 3, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Guess size is around 1"? Have fun - my triplets haven't molted for 6+ months, eat only once a month and are -still- 0.75-1", hehe  For sure the very meaning of "slow-growing".
> 
> As far as breeding goes, one thing I heard from the breeder I got mine from is the following:
> 
> ...


well my sling got here and man is he tiny lil guy!! and i dont want to wait forever lol so i got an adult to tide me over for now til my lil guy grows up! this is by far the most docile T i have ever owned or handled!!! a must have for any keeper!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's an adult, not sling. They won't get much bigger than 3"


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 3, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> That's an adult, not sling. They won't get much bigger than 3"


i know lol i got an adult and a sling


----------



## Zeezums (Feb 12, 2013)

I got mine today at an lps, an adult I'm guessing female because her lady parts appear to be buldgeing, and even as stressed out as she was (as you can see) I got no hair kicking or threat posture as I moved her into the enclosure. No quick darting or jumping either. I think I love it!!! Definitely going to be a nice show T once she's back in good health.


----------



## Curious jay (Jun 16, 2013)

Zee i think your girl should be molting for you failry soon.

While I'm here may aswell update some pics, will be low quality as they're uploading from my itouch. 

In premolt:



Post molt:







Setup:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats on the molt, Jay 

My quadrouples have all molted except one by now and all of them start to gain adult coloration slowly. Their carapace is still somewhat reddish, but they're only 1-1.25" currently. All 4 have started to dig on the side of their infant enclosures and molted down there. Considering in August this year they're already 2 years old, this is always a treat when they molt and actually do grow a tiny bit. Lovely species, for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crickeylynn (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my newly molted baby.  I used the pencil to show how small she still is.  She is a year old this months.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeph (Jun 17, 2013)

I've had mine for over a year, it's still a translucent speck that could fit on my pinky nail.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely! Pretty much the size mine are. I'll update my pic-thread with the update on them, once the vid finished uploading.


----------

